# what is the best 2.1 speakers for a PC



## adinzbox (Oct 26, 2006)

I'd like to try Altec Lansing MX5021, guyz in chip magazine really praised about that Klipsch 2.1.. am really confused here.. I still wanna try this altec, checked out lot of online reviews about it, overseas sites dont really praise about its sound, but indian reviews usually give high rating, including our own AV max the only Indian Audiophile magazine.


----------



## Ch@0s (Oct 27, 2006)

Get the 5021... Klipsch is way overpriced in india and not worth the 13 grand being charged here.


----------



## adinzbox (Oct 27, 2006)

thankz dude.. ill do that


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

ya altec is the BEST in SPEAKERS


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 27, 2006)

i dont know the model no. but the Sony's 2.1 is really a Rocker
(if no worries for Money, try Spk Form BOSE (lol))


----------



## goobimama (Oct 27, 2006)

FYI, the Klipsch is just 9.7k


----------



## Ch@0s (Oct 27, 2006)

^^Hm... where from? In that case its a very good deal. I was quoted 13K including shipping from gautam enterprises, pune. They are the official disty of klipsch.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 27, 2006)

In Goa. The model you are referring to is the Klipsch Promedia GMX A-2.1 right? Actually I had contacted Gautham who gave me the number of the Goa dealer. This was in June.


----------



## Ch@0s (Oct 27, 2006)

ROFL GMX is pretty bad... I'm talking about the real Promedia 2.1 which is around the same performance as the MX5021.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 27, 2006)

Altec is the best


----------



## vasulic (Oct 27, 2006)

What is your budget?


----------



## adinzbox (Oct 28, 2006)

vasulic said:
			
		

> What is your budget?[/QUOTEI]
> Am willing to shell out around 10k


----------



## goobimama (Oct 28, 2006)

What the! I asked them about the real promedia 2.1 and he said that they are not available in Europe/Asia. I've been trying to get those shipped from the US for so long now, but the weight always becomes a problem...

If they are available in India, I will surely pick them up within the month...for the iMac. Though 13k does seem a lot more than what they cost in the US ($150)...

And I know the GMX is not as good but I prefer it to the altec.


----------

